# Louisville, KY gamer meet-up on Friday, February 8 at 6:30PM



## Death_Jester (Jan 27, 2008)

Greetings everyone, 

There’s going to be a Louisville, KY gamer meet-up on Friday, February 8 at 6:30PM.  

Full location details
Buffalo Wild Wings Grill & Bar
3900 Shelbyville Rd
St Matthews, KY 40207
(near Breckenridge Lane)
(502) 899-7732

The meet-up is a chance for us gamers to get out from behind the table, shoot the breeze, and hang out for a while. We can have some wings and (if you are of age) a beer or two. It should be a good time and lots of people are expected to show so I wanted to extend the invite to everyone I could find who would have an interest (thus the cross-posting). Colin from the Louisville Game Shop has offered to let us use the gaming space in the back, so if people are interested in a more gamer-friendly atmosphere later in the evening, that’s an option.

My goal with these meetings is just to get gamers together to talk and meet one another. The more interaction we have, the more games get sparked. And with more games going on who knows maybe you will get to play in one. I see “gamers looking for games” advertisements all the time and this should be a chance for people to meet up and make that happen. 

For more information and discussion, see LousivilleRPG.com, “Meetups” topic.


Thanks for your time
Jester


----------

